

Video chat for Android in 30 lines of XML - btilly
http://coenraets.org/blog/2010/07/video-chat-for-android-in-30-lines-of-code/

======
jbail
The title should be changed to read "Video chat for Android in 30 lines of
XML." It's all Flex configuration. I don't see any Android code at all. That's
kind of what I was excited to see, but there are no algorithms to look at
whatsoever.

~~~
btilly
So changed.

I gad used the original title because that is what appears in the link.

